# New to Iron Mag



## NoOnespecial45 (May 2, 2012)

I decided to start using IM because from what I have read, other boards will delete your posts if you say something true about a source.  Nothing worse than trying to improve your life and getting ripped off in the process by a predator!

I look forward to more brutal honesty as I get familiar with the site!


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2012)

NoOnespecial45, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 2, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for Joining!


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 3, 2012)

Welcome!

And read, read, read!


----------



## brazey (May 3, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## NoOnespecial45 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!  Now it's time to catch up on some long over due research


----------

